

Barnes-Hut implementation of t-SNE – pull request in Scikit-Learn - astrobiased
https://github.com/scikit-learn/scikit-learn/pull/4025

======
ninjin
Sadly there are legal issues with the original implementation, as has already
been noticed by the Scikit-Learn maintainers [1]. =( I am speaking partially
out of personal experience since this is a reason why I have not actually read
the original source code, waiting either for a free implementation to appear
or enough spare time to spin one myself.

[1]: [https://github.com/scikit-learn/scikit-
learn/pull/4025#discu...](https://github.com/scikit-learn/scikit-
learn/pull/4025#discussion_r22305672)

